# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  What is Eeprom in iPhone ما هو عمل ايسي الايبروم فى هواتف ايفون

## mohamed73

*What is Eeprom in iPhone ما هو عمل ايسي الايبروم فى هواتف ايفون*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

